# phosban reactor- how much flow



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

I all, I have a two little fishies ( the small one) reactor, and for months now, I have tried to make it work properly with GFO and pellets. I have tried with the little sponge that comes with, with the mesh for the pellets, to not avail. Nothing revolves. The pellets do circulate for a bit when new and then no more. The GFO goes in a mesh bag and I guess is fine, but I never experience the blissful feeling of crystal clear water. I am running it with a marineland 230GPH. When I researched I thought this was plenty. I am using the GFO from purelock, never tried chemipure. Any advice in what im doing wrong or perhaps new media I havent tried, would be great. Also, the reactor is in the final stage of the sump, next to the return pump, but prior to the UV filter stage.....any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The foam gets clogged so you either have to keep cleaning it or adjust accordingly


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> The foam gets clogged so you either have to keep cleaning it or adjust accordingly


I will try again without the foam, but I did before just with the mesh, with the same results.... is the flow from the pump enough? My concern is that the flow is not enough to make the pearls tumble...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Carbon and GFo should not be in the bags, when inside reactors.
you adjust flow not using GPH, but visually. Material should just tumble on the top
do not need mesh. Plate at the bottom >> Foam >>> material >>> plate( on the top) foam 
I'm using foam above top plate, but some people use it below. Do not give a lot flow. increase it slowly





 | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3[/b][/size]


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Carbon should never be tumbled


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Carbon should never be tumbled


you are right, but whatever you call the this movement, carbon will turn in the brick f it does not move.
happened to me last week. Did not set a proper flow and as result got 
I know tumbling will cause the carbon to break up and dissolve, but 3 -4 weeks is not enough to make it happens with small flow/tumbling

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Letigrama said:


> I all, I have a two little fishies ( the small one) reactor, and for months now, I have tried to make it work properly with GFO and pellets. I have tried with the little sponge that comes with, with the mesh for the pellets, to not avail. Nothing revolves. The pellets do circulate for a bit when new and then no more. The GFO goes in a mesh bag and I guess is fine, but I never experience the blissful feeling of crystal clear water. I am running it with a marineland 230GPH. When I researched I thought this was plenty. I am using the GFO from purelock, never tried chemipure. Any advice in what im doing wrong or perhaps new media I havent tried, would be great. Also, the reactor is in the final stage of the sump, next to the return pump, but prior to the UV filter stage.....any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


You should be able to see the bio-pellets visibly tumble otherwise they will clump together. Just run the mesh with the pellets (leave the foam/sponge thing out as it will restrict the flow. I find a maxi-jet 400 works pretty well with the phosbans). Check for clumping occasionally (just break apart any clumps).

GFO should be run in a reactor and should be "fluidized" (slight movement like its a fluid probably about a 2-3 cm from the original level of the chemicals). This maximizes the effectiveness of the GFO as it binds to phosphates on its surface. If its in a bag - then the stuff packed in the centre of the bag does not get a chance to react (no exposure).

Neither really clarifies water - if anything the biopellets could cause bacteria strings (cloudiness). They go towards reducing nitrates and PO4.

I find stuff like purigen and Coral Snow (super cloudy at first but really clarifies water once the particles get skimmed out) helps with water clarity. This may just be perception.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

If you are using a coral life Uv. You can hook your reactor from the Uv water outlet into the reactor without using an extra Maxi jet pump .The Maxi pump that i am using is 400.perfect flow


----------

